# Australian Passport and Visa



## Geekandhat

Hi there,
I have recently become Australia Citizen (20days ago) and still hold Indian Passport and haven’t applied for Australia Passport yet. I have travelled today to overseas and they advised at the airport that my PR visa has expired and I may have problems on returning to Australia. Will I be eligible to apply Resident Return Visa or is there any other forms of Avenue to re-enter australia given I am an Australian Citizen but do not have an Aus passport yet? Kindly advise!

Thanks


----------



## RDStranger

Geekandhat said:


> Hi there,
> I have recently become Australia Citizen (20days ago) and still hold Indian Passport and haven’t applied for Australia Passport yet. I have travelled today to overseas and they advised at the airport that my PR visa has expired and I may have problems on returning to Australia. Will I be eligible to apply Resident Return Visa or is there any other forms of Avenue to re-enter australia given I am an Australian Citizen but do not have an Aus passport yet? Kindly advise!
> 
> Thanks


You are Aussie citizen now so RRV visa option is gone.

India doesn't allow dual citizenship so as soon as you became Australian Citizen you lost your right to be an Indian Citizen. You are not allowed to travel on your Indian Passport (that document should be technically null and void) but it's a dodgy system with Indian immigration which lot of people misuse.

Now to solve your problem - if you have your australian citizenship certificate or any other proof of australian citizenship they will absolutely let you enter - even if you don't have such documentation they can cross check this information with Home Affairs so your entry back to Australia is not an issue. The issue however will be if Indian custom/airline officials will let you board the plane back to AUS given you don't have a valid travel document (your PR is null and valid remember).

Perhaps look into applying for Australian Passport from India (visit your local australian high commission)



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-leaving-subsite/Pages/Entering/return-documents.aspx


----------



## Geekandhat

RDStranger said:


> You are Aussie citizen now so RRV visa option is gone.
> 
> India doesn't allow dual citizenship so as soon as you became Australian Citizen you lost your right to be an Indian Citizen. You are not allowed to travel on your Indian Passport (that document should be technically null and void) but it's a dodgy system with Indian immigration which lot of people misuse.
> 
> Now to solve your problem - if you have your australian citizenship certificate or any other proof of australian citizenship they will absolutely let you enter - even if you don't have such documentation they can cross check this information with Home Affairs so your entry back to Australia is not an issue. The issue however will be if Indian custom/airline officials will let you board the plane back to AUS given you don't have a valid travel document (your PR is null and valid remember).
> 
> Perhaps look into applying for Australian Passport from India (visit your local australian high commission)
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/entering-leaving-subsite/Pages/Entering/return-documents.aspx


I am not in India…I called up the local Aus embassy and they said they can arrange emergency passport within 2 days. Phew


----------



## RDStranger

Geekandhat said:


> I am not in India…I called up the local Aus embassy and they said they can arrange emergency passport within 2 days. Phew


Nice one mate


----------

